# Which Extra Heavy Oil for Johnson Motor Wheel?



## TRoland (Apr 5, 2022)

The manual calls for extra heavy oil such as Mobil B, extra heavy Polarine, or Havoline.  What do you run in yours or what is the modern equivalent?


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 7, 2022)

Just use a good quality 2 cycle. oil.
Low ash 2cyl oils did not exist when these where built.  Regular engine oils where used.
That is why 2 cycle engines would wear so bad and make such a mess running.


----------



## Myron (Jun 16, 2022)

Aero shell 50wt is what I use in all my early (1922) Johnson outboards.The early Johnsons depended on a heavy oil and rich mix to not only lubricate,but to seal the crank bearings.


----------

